# Steve Jobs dead at 56



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/10/06/000211/steve-jobs-dead-at-56


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The job markets been on the rise, but now we are all jobless.
Ummm I wonder if anyone tried sticking a paperclip in him to reset.
Don't worry, Next year they'll release a new slightly improved version of Steve Jobs.

I'm bad...




Edit, lol at person who gave me bad rep for this. We all grieve in our own way bud.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

*What's the oldest apple product you own?*

I think I still have MacPlus at my parents place and my dad still has (or I have it somewhere) the Apple Newton. Man this weekend I'm going tohave to try and revive those units and see if I can find some way to get them online if I can.


----------

